# Ghost in the White House



## Dalia

Ghost in the White House....
Original Text :

" I received the following photo from a gentleman named Bob Martin. A few years ago, Martin was reading David McCullough's book Truman, and a photo of construction in the White House caught his eye. It was taken during remodeling around 1950 by National Parks Service photographer Abbie Rowe. The apparent apparition is clear and startling. Compared to the other men in the photo, its size scale is accurate. And if this were due to some motion or long exposure effect, the rest of the photo should be affected, as well. "















Source : phénomènes inexpliqués.


----------



## G.T.

hmm....unconvinced. : /


----------



## toxicmedia

Oh man...that's a frickken ghost for sure!


----------



## Dalia

explanations ?  it's easy to come and say this is not true


----------



## G.T.

its easy to fake a photo and its easy for natural means to distort photos as well ~ whats this low bar for evidence


----------



## TNHarley

Damnit. I thought this was about obamas other half..


----------



## Dalia

G.T. said:


> its easy to fake a photo and its easy for natural means to distort photos as well ~ whats this low bar for evidence


Yes, but there no proof either that the photo was distort


----------



## G.T.

Dalia said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> its easy to fake a photo and its easy for natural means to distort photos as well ~ whats this low bar for evidence
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but there no proof either that the photo was distort
Click to expand...

Right, so until we see better evidence, I'd err on the side of natural day to day occurances and physics.


----------



## Dalia

this particular image has been in “top ghost photo” lists for years as authentic by several experts ....






and it has been studied 

link : Double-Exposure in the Back Seat


----------



## G.T.

Dalia said:


> this particular image has been in “top ghost photo” lists for years as authentic by several experts ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it has been studied
> 
> link : Double-Exposure in the Back Seat


How hard did you shoot around your google looking for the debunking of this particular photo? Just genuinely curious.


----------



## Dalia

I thoughtthis picture as true research in French but I am attending this English forum and I came across this link ...


----------



## Dalia

Suite...
although President Washington oversaw the construction work, he never lived in the White House. It was not until 1800 when the building was nearly completed, that its first residents (President John Adams and his wife Abigail) settled there. Thus, it was the same Washington, who appointed the architect of the White House and recommended the location of the room is, one of the places of the house where paranormal events unfolded and where is materialized on several occasions the ghost of first lady Abigail Adams.

 
Other amazing facts about the apparitions in times of war or serious national crisis,
including ghosts Jackson, 



Johnson 



 and Lincoln 


The first spirits that moved into the White House as regular visitors, were the two characters who never resided in this house, Martha and George Washington. President Lincoln woman asserted herself heard the ghost of Andrew Jackson cause a storm, like his deceased son and named him at a seance at the White House.

A few years later, when the wife of President Woodrow Wilson wanted to dig the rose garden, a legend, the spirit of the wife of former President Madison appeared and urged him not to bother the peaceful garden


.



the Lincoln Room is on the 2nd floor of the White House and is part of a set of parts that includes the Lincoln Living and Lincoln bathroom. Named after Abraham Lincoln and used by him as an office, this room would be known for having been the scene of occurrence of ghosts.

The room is furnished in Victorian style since its renovation by Harry S. Truman.
Some furniture were used under the presidency of Lincoln (but predate it), especially the matching sofa and three chairs, two armchairs and four chairs of Lincoln's cabinet. The focal point of the room is the Lincoln, a bed 8 feet rosewood by 6 with a huge headboard that would have been purchased by Mary Todd Lincoln when she is busy decorating. The bed was probably never used by Lincoln, but by many of his successors.

The story :

President Andrew Jackson also made appearances during the time of President Lincoln, Eisenhower and Johnson, passing through walls. Thomas Jefferson was manifested in various places of the White House with a violin whose music seemed to flood the halls of residence. At other times, it's a lilac scent that was noticeable and who accompanied the wife of President Madison.

Since its construction, witnesses claimed to have seen numbers of Abraham Lincoln ghost wandering the halls of the White House. The spirit of the former president was seen by the Presidency of workers, the Presidents, and even pets. Franklin D. Roosevelt, one of the few presidents of the United States have served his country for four terms (1932 to 1945), often felt the presence of the late president at his side when he was in the blue room. As for his wife, Eleanore, she thought the room of former President was haunted, and several staff members and visitors claim to have seen Lincoln in this room. During his thirteen years of residence, the First Lady used the White House there affectuer of spriritisme sessions. His feeling was so strong that what looked in the direction of the ghost yet without notice! At the same time, a servant of the Presidential House, Katurah Brooks, saw a shape corresponding to the shape of President Lincoln in another room of the residence, and the same figure seen walking through the eastern room before stopping and admire the view from the window there "oval room" workplace of Presidents. Guests of the presidential couple were sometimes disturbed by impronptues visits of the late president. Dutch Queen Wilhelmina spent a day at the White House and occupied the room of Lincoln. In the night, she felt knock on his door and opening, she found herself facing the ghost of Lincoln! Some time later, Winston Churchill himself was confronted by the same ghost. A rumor also claims that the dog Ronald Reagan, Lucky, was accustomed to barking against the spirit of Lincoln, whenever the latter was prowling the room of his master. But one of the strangest apparitions took place under the chairmanship of HarryS.Truman (34th President of the United States).
In 1950, he decided to renovate most of the White House. On the major work is carried out and a series of photographs capture the event. It was only after publication and a few mysterious figure appears expansions to the right of the three workers group. For some it would be the coming of Abraham Lincoln spectrum monitor the progress of the work.

he Lincoln Room was quoted in the news under President Bill Clinton for being the guest room for guests of the White House, but it has not always served room. When Abraham Lincoln was president, he used it as office staff and as cabinet room (all the presidents from 1830 to 1902 used it in this way, until the construction of the West Wing in 1902). Under the presidency of Lincoln, the walls were covered with maps of the Civil War.

Its tapestry and carpet were dark green. Newspapers were piled on the desk and tables, and a large amount of mail and individual requests seeking positions. Two large trash cans were filled with waste. Lincoln signed the Emancipation Proclamation slaves in this room on January 1, 1863.

In 1902, when the associates of President moved to the West Wing, the room became a room called the Blue House. When the White House was restored under Truman, the room was rebuilt and dedicated to President Lincoln.

The room was redecorated SEVERAL times in the last 50 years, including Jacqueline Kennedy, but always in the Victorian style.
In 2004, the White House did redo the colors of the room in the Victorian style.

Apparitions of ghosts:

Visitors to the Lincoln Room claim to have seen Lincoln look through the window, watching an invisible battlefield (the window overlooking the south lawn).
Theodore Roosevelt and Dwight D. Eisenhower said they felt the presence of Abraham Lincoln in the room.
Eleanor Roosevelta said:
"- Sometimes when I was working late in my office, I felt that someone was standing behind me I had to turn around and look.."
According to rumors, Winston Churchill also saw Lincoln in the room.

Amy Carter, during sleepless nights with her friends waited for the appearance of the ghost of Lincoln and they even tried to get in touch with him using a ouija board, but nothing happened.

The dog barked Ronald Reagan at the door of the room but are never entered.
Maureen Reagan claimed to have seen strange apparitions in the room.

Richard Dreyfuss says he has nightmares featuring a Lincoln portrait that adorns the room.
"- A large percentage of people who work here do not want to enter the room of Lincoln"
according Capricia Marshall, secretary at the White House under President Bill Clinton. Chamber of women and servants of the White House claim to have seen the ghost of Lincoln.
Ghosts of After War

However, it is disturbing that, in order to disrupt Michael Deaver, chief of staff of the White House, Nancy Reagan frequently called to consult the astrologer Joan Quigley to ask Numbers issues both personal and for the state. Other testimonies are those of the Secretary of the White House, or Capricia Marshall Spokesperson Bill Clinton, Mike McCurry, who never managed to elucidate the question about ghosts in the White House.

Hillary Clinton herself has confirmed to a US television program in the presence of ghosts at night. It thus refers to the spirit of Lincoln who since his assassination, never ceases to haunt the 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. She says she tried to contact, through the services of a medium, the supposed spirit of Eleanor Roosevelt. One of the leaders of the White House, Gary Walters, expressed his feelings on the matter. It is an old and huge house, and when the lights go out, it's dark and quiet, and every motion capture your attention.

Another legend is that of the ghost of a British soldier who died in 1814 in the gardens of the White House, when the residence was burned by the Crown. Secret Service people have seen for a soldier with a torch in hand, take a heavy door at the lower level. Officially, President George W. Bush has never seen a ghost in residence, but according to Walters, his predecessors has felt the presence of famous inhabitants of the place.
There are a few years, the floor of the living room of the presidential residence was redone. During the work, the workers realized that the wooden slats were from Japan and some people have speculated that the wandering souls of forests Nippon archipelago would come back to haunt the White House.
Although there are testimonials and information on twenty ghosts seen in the White House, the subject remains sensitive, for security reasons we will easily understand. The question is whether Lincoln or another ghost will visit the Obama family.
It seems that the 44th president of the United States, which has lent oath on Lincoln's Bible, could arouse the interest of the invisible occupant of the White House. Barack Obama, according to rumors, already had contact with the ghost of Marian "Clover" Adams








that haunts the prestigious Hay-Adams Hotel in Washington before his inauguration ...


----------



## SoCalSmurf

I am familiar with spirit photography and I believe the photograph in the opening post to be genuine.


----------



## IsaacNewton

And one of the workers hear the ghost say to the photographer "did you get that?".


----------



## Dalia

SoCalSmurf said:


> I am familiar with spirit photography and I believe the photograph in the opening post to be genuine.


Hello and thank you to participe at my thread...what make you think that ? i mean what convience you ?

And for the others one who have a interest in the paranormal i want to say that i don't always understand the humor...sometime i don't know if it a joke or if the person is serious ( i am not Américan)


----------



## Alex.




----------



## IsaacNewton

Alex. said:


>




That ghost looks just like an old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.


----------



## Dalia

Thank you Alex it is a great photo


----------



## Alex.

IsaacNewton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ghost looks just like and old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.
Click to expand...

Your pomposity, arrogance and self importance precedes every word you post, Newton, it looks like that apple beaned you on your noodle  a little too hard.


----------



## Alex.

"The photo above, featuring an east view along the south wall of the _White House_, was taken during the remodeling of the White House on May 25, 1950 by _National Parks Service_ photographer Abbie Rowe and shows a transparent human-shaped figure towards the rear of the room."


----------



## IsaacNewton

Alex. said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ghost looks just like and old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pomposity, arrogance and self importance precedes every word you post, Newton, it looks like that apple beaned you on your noodle  a little too hard.
Click to expand...


Yes I have a dry sense of humor that some don't get. Explain, is there a ghost in that photo? 

And Jesus lighten up or you have a long ponderous life ahead of you.


----------



## Alex.

IsaacNewton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ghost looks just like and old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pomposity, arrogance and self importance precedes every word you post, Newton, it looks like that apple beaned you on your noodle  a little too hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have a dry sense of humor that some don't get. Explain, is there a ghost in that photo?
> 
> And Jesus lighten up or you have a long ponderous life ahead of you.
Click to expand...

I told you to take a walk a while ago, now make like a ghost and disappear.


----------



## Dalia

Exactly Alex, we could see a transparent human-shaped figure i have vidéo similar about a transparent human-shaped figure 

a Ghostly Man Caught on Tape (Natuashish)


----------



## IsaacNewton

Alex. said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ghost looks just like and old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pomposity, arrogance and self importance precedes every word you post, Newton, it looks like that apple beaned you on your noodle  a little too hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have a dry sense of humor that some don't get. Explain, is there a ghost in that photo?
> 
> And Jesus lighten up or you have a long ponderous life ahead of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to take a walk a while ago, now make like a ghost and disappear.
Click to expand...



You are quite pretentious and riddled with over self-importance. You aren't telling anyone anything derp. Except in your mind as it soothes your brain. And check into your anger issues. I'll be looking for more 'ghost' pics on this thread.


----------



## Alex.

IsaacNewton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ghost looks just like and old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pomposity, arrogance and self importance precedes every word you post, Newton, it looks like that apple beaned you on your noodle  a little too hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have a dry sense of humor that some don't get. Explain, is there a ghost in that photo?
> 
> And Jesus lighten up or you have a long ponderous life ahead of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to take a walk a while ago, now make like a ghost and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite pretentious and riddled with over self-importance. You aren't telling anyone anything derp. Except in your mind as it soothes your brain. And check into your anger issues. I'll be looking for more 'ghost' pics on this thread.
Click to expand...

Anger issues , huh.







Go back to your lonely existence and bother someone else.


----------



## Dalia

IsaacNewton said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ghost looks just like and old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your pomposity, arrogance and self importance precedes every word you post, Newton, it looks like that apple beaned you on your noodle  a little too hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have a dry sense of humor that some don't get. Explain, is there a ghost in that photo?
> 
> And Jesus lighten up or you have a long ponderous life ahead of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to take a walk a while ago, now make like a ghost and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite pretentious and riddled with over self-importance. You aren't telling anyone anything derp. Except in your mind as it soothes your brain. And check into your anger issues. I'll be looking for more 'ghost' pics on this thread.
Click to expand...

I already did have threads about from personal experiences , a premonition of the death of my father and I saw a ghost in Ottawa, Canada that you believe me or not is your choice, I know what I experienced .
maybe some people have more the gift of perceiving ghosts or paranormal experiences of living do not just come and say this is wrong when you do not know


----------



## Alex.

Dalia said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> That ghost looks just like and old guy pulling on his beard. Not very ghosty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pomposity, arrogance and self importance precedes every word you post, Newton, it looks like that apple beaned you on your noodle  a little too hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I have a dry sense of humor that some don't get. Explain, is there a ghost in that photo?
> 
> And Jesus lighten up or you have a long ponderous life ahead of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I told you to take a walk a while ago, now make like a ghost and disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are quite pretentious and riddled with over self-importance. You aren't telling anyone anything derp. Except in your mind as it soothes your brain. And check into your anger issues. I'll be looking for more 'ghost' pics on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already did have a thread about from personal experiences , a premonition of the death of my father and I saw a ghost in Ottawa, Canada that you believe me or not is your choice, I know what I experienced .
> maybe some people have more the gift of perceiving ghosts or paranormal experiences of living do not just come and say this is wrong when you do not know
Click to expand...









Everyone has a right to believe and those who try to cast negativity show their own poor spirits.


----------



## Dalia

Thank you Alex, seeing a ghost is not an either feast then if someone says that he saw a ghost does not say it with pride because he knows that people will be laughing at him because they does not believe simply because they never had an paranormal experience


----------



## Alex.




----------



## IsaacNewton

Yeah, how about just post images or videos of ghosts and leave the flaming to The Flame Zone. Thanks, that would be super.


----------



## Dalia

We don't have to listen to you...this is my thread. Thank but no thank.


----------



## Alex.

IsaacNewton said:


> Yeah, how about just post images or videos of ghosts and leave the flaming to The Flame Zone. Thanks, that would be super.


----------

